

The Biggest Mistakes Startups Make - jaybol
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/04/16/the-biggest-mistake-startups-make/

======
eande
Not sure if the headline "biggest mistake" fits here. But the product
complexity and selling the business into bigger organization is a valid point.

